# Art Nouveau



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

A companion piece to my much admired colleague Flanderian's Art Deco! As much as I adore Deco, still, if obliged to choose (and mercifully I am not) then I would be obliged choose Nouveau. Here are a few fine examples of the form:

Mucha

Klimt










Beardsley

Fanta


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Modernista:


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

I was an Art Nouveau man and still have some pieces but now collect Art Deco in a small way.










I would have classified your last picture of the window and sculpture as Jugenstill, still Art Noveau but with a Germanic/Scandinavian slant.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

The front entrance of the Carson Pirie Scott building on State street. Designed by Louis Sullivan.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Mahler.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Beautiful selections all around, gents!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> The front entrance of the Carson Pirie Scott building on State street. Designed by Louis Sullivan.


Wow! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Art Nouveau was my first love, and I remain fond of it.

Beardsley was incomparable, and I still love his work.










The Scotsman, Mackintosh, often overlooked.




























Guimard's art, still alive today in the lovely Paris Metro stations -

And last, but not least, Gaudi, the Catlan who discovered LSD.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

The lobby of the Rookery building on LaSalle Street (home of Brooks Brothers in the Loop):


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> The lobby of the Rookery building on LaSalle Street (home of Brooks Brothers in the Loop):


Very nice, thank you! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> Art Nouveau was my first love, and I remain fond of it.
> 
> Beardsley was incomparable, and I still love his work.
> 
> ...


Indeed. Modernista.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

More Modernista:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Modernista interiors:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> .......
> The Scotsman, Mackintosh, often overlooked....


Similarly William Morris, without whom the Nouveau movement may not have blossomed:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

A beautiful hybrid, whilst the overall theme is neo-Gothic there are nouveaux flourishes informing the designs (most especially the metal fixtures) of Manchester's John Rylands Library.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

Shaver said:


> Similarly William Morris, without whom the Nouveau movement may not have blossomed:


I was mad about William Morris when I was younger and visited all his haunts the Red House, Kelmscott Manor etc.

He was a true Renaissance man: businessman, socialist, printer, artist, writer. He gets far too little credit these days for his achievements.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

culverwood said:


> I was mad about William Morris when I was younger and visited all his haunts the Red House, Kelmscott Manor etc.
> 
> He was a true Renaissance man: businessman, socialist, printer, artist, writer. He get far too little credit these days for his achievements.


Absolutely - a visionary.

A small brewery town in which I lived for several years (Tadcaster) has a lovely little church on the river bank with a (largely unknown) Morris stained glass window - marvellous.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks to all for these additional beautiful images, and especially for reminding me of William Morris with whom I am not very familiar. I was aware of his work in graphic arts, most notably papers, but had no idea as to the breadth of his work. I take particular pleasure in The John Rylands Library, which I had never seen, and consider magnificent!


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you everyone for the delightful images. I arrived at university knowing little about art history and virtually nothing about Art Nouveau. As an art major all was brought prominently to my attention. I maintain a fondness for Art Nouveau in all its variants and have managed to see a good bit of many examples. It was, for me, especially fulfilling to get to Barcelona to see Gaudi's work in person, and to Paris and see the Metro stations in situ. Am surprised no one has mentioned Simon Rodia's concrete towers in the Watts neighborhood of Los Angeles.

Best Gurdon


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

As far as Art Nouveau in Barcelona is concerned, this apartment building is opposite the one in which my son lives:







As usual, it appears sideways......
Nevertheless, the Art Nouveau decoration should be apparent.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ are you referring to the art nouveau graffiti?


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

SG_67 said:


> ^ are you referring to the art nouveau graffiti?


No......


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Chouan said:


> No......


 By writing the graffiti on the roll up door, rather than the wall itself, the individuals who put them up appear to have respected the merit of the building. Whether this is customary there, or just incidental in this instance, is another matter.

In any case, your son is fortunate in being able to look at that wonderful building often, and up close should he wish to do so.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Gurdon said:


> By writing the graffiti on the roll up door, rather than the wall itself, the individuals who put them up appear to have respected the merit of the building. Whether this is customary there, or just incidental in this instance, is another matter.
> 
> In any case, your son is fortunate in being able to look at that wonderful building often, and up close should he wish to do so.
> 
> ...


There is much graffiti in Barcelona, invariably on the steel shutters etc rather than on the fabric of the buildings.


----------



## Joseph Peter (Mar 26, 2012)

Very enjoyable, Mr. Shaver.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Similarly William Morris, without whom the Nouveau movement may not have blossomed:


I too long admired William Morris, but I have never thought of him in terms of Art Nouveau. To me, he was (and is) all about Victorian Gothic Revival. By coincidence I have been giving some thought to various wallpapers he designed, and which are still commercially available, having recently moved into a house where they would be suitable.

As for Art Nouveau, I now associate it, rightly or wrongly, with various Toulouse-Lautrec posters I had in my room as a teenager - I think this was one, it seemed to be a piece with the Paris metro signs:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

You chaps have evidenced that you prefer deco over nouveau, and by some considerable margin.

However, your old uncle Shaver swims fearlessly against the tide, in this as in most instances.

At any rate, I was passing by this building yesterday and couldn't resist a snap. Wiener Secessionsgebäude, the very temple of Art Nouveau, which instructs us thusly:

_"Der Zeit ihre Kunst. Der Kunst ihre Freiheit"._
_









_


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah, I remember visiting Prague, the very capital of Nouveau. Splendid city.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 29972


Oh my goodness! Where is (or was) that?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Shaver said:


> Oh my goodness! Where is (or was) that?


According to a Google image search, it's a flower shop (Daniel Ost) at Rue Royale 13 in Brussels, Belgium. Stunning, no?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Looks to be a perfect decanter for Absinthe. Sir Arthur Conan Doyle would be pleased.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This was a bar.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
One can but wonder just how exotically the interior is decorated!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This may be some luck person's home.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

A sacred item, one of my most cherished volumes, with a pamphlet from the Prague Mucha museum serving as bookmark:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

He was a genius!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I’m out of my element with this group! Great pictures and I admire the knowledge shown in both Art Deco and Art Nouveau!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Here's a question from one who I consider to be a "Hillbilly Art" connoisseur (me); what category of art would The painter of Light, Thomas Kincaid's work most comfortably fit into? I know it's not 'highbrow' art, but it is very comforting to gaze upon for extended periods of time!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Here's a question from one who I consider to be a "Hillbilly Art" connoisseur (me); what category of art would The painter of Light, Thomas Kincaid's work most comfortably fit into? I know it's not 'highbrow' art, but it is very comforting to gaze upon for extended periods of time!


I resemble that quuestion!

My wife, as much a Pennsyltuckian as I, absolutely goes crazy mad with vitriol at a mere glance of anything Kincaid! I shall never mention her closet full of Elvis on black velvet.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Here's a question from one who I consider to be a "Hillbilly Art" connoisseur (me); what category of art would The painter of Light, Thomas Kincaid's work most comfortably fit into? I know it's not 'highbrow' art, but it is very comforting to gaze upon for extended periods of time!


It is easy to mock the likes of Kincaid, indeed my initial response to your question might have been simply 'kitsch'.

However, I am keen on that great German Romantic Landcape artist Caspar David Friedrich. There is a point, whilst tenuous when applied to the quality of the painterly skill exhibited by these two men, which could be argued, though, that in theme and evocation there is a link between Kincaid and Friedrich....

Still, give me Friedrich any old day of the week.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

*landscape.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

when I married my wife, she had early Kincaid stuff. Looking for ideas about Art Nouveau cuff-links.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Big T said:


> I resemble that quuestion!
> 
> My wife, as much a Pennsyltuckian as I, absolutely goes crazy mad with vitriol at a mere glance of anything Kincaid! I shall never mention her closet full of Elvis on black velvet.


LOL. I share your pain. Mrs Eagle was such a fan of the "King" that after we became empty nesters, she redecorated one of the kids bedrooms as The Elvis Blue Suede Room and we find ourselves making the occasional pilgrimage to Graceland. And truth be told, Elvis's Tupelo, MS birthplace has been in her rear view mirror at least a half dozen times! :crazy: The woman is a real fan.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. I share your pain. Mrs Eagle was such a fan of the "King" that after we became empty nesters, she redecorated one of the kids bedrooms as The Elvis Blue Suede Room and we find ourselves making the occasional pilgrimage to Graceland. And truth be told, Elvis's Tupelo, MS birthplace has been in her rear view mirror at least a half dozen times! :crazy: The woman is a real fan.


Graceland is on my "to visit" list!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Elvis . . . _shudder!_


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> Elvis . . . _shudder!_


I am left speechless! But, no bother, my wife doesn't like him either, just the paintings on black velvet!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Vienna


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Extradordinary craftsmanship in both woodwork and stained glass!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
That is indeed, one fancy bed frame, but manly, for sure.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> That is indeed, one fancy bed frame, but manly, for sure.


Definitely manly-doesn't have a dozen fancy pillows on it!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Big T said:


> Definitely manly-doesn't have a dozen fancy pillows on it!


Nor a collection of stuffed animals . . . 😁


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Simple but simply elegant.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36647
> 
> 
> Simple but simply elegant.


A truly magnificent garden gate! Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's another.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The Gran Hotel Ciudád de Mexico.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36704


LOL. Indeed, they do pay you and there is a substantial degree of travel involved, but not infrequently you are seeing places that you never cared to, planned to or intended to see! However you get to wear those really cool (or not so cool, temperature wise) rigs.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36704


Oliver's Army.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36830


Under the guise of art the picture above works so well, but canary yellow as a color for a classic automobile....I don't think so!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Can you have modern Art Nouveau? I'd kind of like to take this on the road!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And then there's this masterpiece!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37429
> 
> 
> View attachment 37430
> ...


Nothing short of magnificent....absolutely magnificent!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38582


We just recently took a green glass bottle, shaped very similarly to the piece pictured above, but absent the (I assume) decorative silver art work, with a bunch of other stuff to the local Goodwill Store. Please tell me we didn't just give away a valuable heirloom? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> We just recently took a green glass bottle, shaped very similarly to the piece pictured above, but absent the (I assume) decorative silver art work, with a bunch of other stuff to the local Goodwill Store. Please tell me we didn't just give away a valuable heirloom? LOL.


So long as there was no silver . . .


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Astonishing ironwork.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38739
> 
> 
> Astonishing ironwork.


Through the years, I've accummulated tools of all sorts: woodworking, metal fabrication, etc., and dabbled with "making art". This has gone on for the last four decades +! One thing I've learned, is it is MUCH harder than any can imagine.

Pictures, such as this, gives one inspiration as to things to try, a stretch goal, so to speak, that gives life interest, keeping us striving and learning!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38739
> 
> 
> Astonishing ironwork.


The allure of the ironwork is exceeded only by the beauty of that incredible woodworl, but what's with that aluminum step ladder sitting to the right of the stairwell? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> The allure of the ironwork is exceeded only by the beauty of that incredible woodworl, but what's with that aluminum step ladder sitting to the right of the stairwell? :icon_scratch:


The intrusion of Bauhaus modernism.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38763
> 
> 
> View attachment 38764
> ...


Arguably stunning on all counts! Although I do seem to be most impressed with the accent lamp.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Arguably stunning on all counts! Although I do seem to be most impressed with the accent lamp.


As am I.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38739
> 
> 
> Astonishing ironwork.


I could live and die in that room and be very happy.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Cassadine said:


> I could live and die in that room and be very happy.


Or how about this one?


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> Or how about this one?
> 
> View attachment 39098


That would be me dying in the other room , and then going to heaven in that one. I ADORE any type of Old World-esque library.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

My research, if correct, has brought us to Portugal. If correct, then the situation is worse. It's not library, it's a bookstore. That means we could go there, buy tomes and tomes and tomes, go down the road, and have some great Port and really sharp as a straight-razor cheese, as we peruse our new found treasure. Porto's Livraria Lello bookstore https://www.slate.com/blogs/atlas_o...lello_in_porto_portugal.html?via=gdpr-consent


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Cassadine said:


> My research, if correct, has brought us to Portugal. If correct, then the situation is worse. It's not library, it's a bookstore. That means we could go there, buy tomes and tomes and tomes, go down the road, and have some great Port and really sharp as a straight-razor cheese, as we peruse our new found treasure. Porto's Livraria Lello bookstore https://www.slate.com/blogs/atlas_o...lello_in_porto_portugal.html?via=gdpr-consent


If this place isn't a World Heritage site, there is no justice.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> If this place isn't a World Heritage site, there is no justice.


I'm not much of a traveler, quite the homebody actually, but man alive , that is the nicest bookstore I've ever seen.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Cassadine said:


> I'm not much of a traveler, quite the homebody actually, but man alive , that is the nicest bookstore I've ever seen.


So nice that it gets 4000 visitors per day and the wait time to get in is at least an hour. Mercy!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cassadine said:


> My research, if correct, has brought us to Portugal. If correct, then the situation is worse. It's not library, it's a bookstore. That means we could go there, buy tomes and tomes and tomes, go down the road, and have some great Port and really sharp as a straight-razor cheese, as we peruse our new found treasure. Porto's Livraria Lello bookstore https://www.slate.com/blogs/atlas_o...lello_in_porto_portugal.html?via=gdpr-consent


High end real estate, for sure. I can only imagine the mark up on their book sales to pay all that rent, but heavenly, no less! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A little something by William Morris, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Those finials!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42165


Looks like a classic...I can enjoy the art of it, but I/m not sure that I would want to put my faith in that elevator!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Looks like a classic...I can enjoy the art of it, but I/m not sure that I would want to put my faith in that elevator!


Well, it's worked for a hundred years now. Why would it stop?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Let's have a little light on the subject . . . whatever subject it is.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43719


Mother Nature, attired au natural! Thought provoking.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43778


I've been in a few apartment buildings in NYC over the years that still have "birdcage" elevators that are nearly as elaborate. They are insanely cool. From memory, they were all in buildings from ~1890 to ~1920.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Just a thought...If one were to get trapped in one of those beautifully ornamented antiques. would they be looking out through those glass panels ormore likely would they be the bird on display for others to watch? Hmmn? :icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I wonder why Beardsley never did anything in color. Or if he did, I've never seen any.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> I wonder why Beardsley never did anything in color. Or if he did, I've never seen any.


To the best of my knowledge he only worked in pen and ink, but he died so very young that it's impossible to know what his later work might have been like.

Some of what he did were book illustrations and ad posters. A quick search yielded two with color, but whether Beardsley himself colored them, or it was added by the printer, I can't say. Though it's well integrated with the total design, so the color may have been intended when he created them. But I'll note I've also seen uncolored version of the Venus drawing.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44167


Magnificent composition. Is that Beardsley too? Haven't seen this one before.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> Magnificent composition. Is that Beardsley too? Haven't seen this one before.


No, I'm not sure of the artist's name but I believe it's someone who was influenced by Beardsley but who came a bit later.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> No, I'm not sure of the artist's name but I believe it's someone who was influenced by Beardsley but who came a bit later.


Thanks! 👍


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Fading Fast said:


> I've been in a few apartment buildings in NYC over the years that still have "birdcage" elevators that are nearly as elaborate. They are insanely cool. From memory, they were all in buildings from ~1890 to ~1920.


Didn't the Shady Rest, on Petticoat Junction have one? Seem to remember Uncle Joe (not that Uncle Joe) buying one to "class up the joint", even though it was pure decoration and non-operational!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Alphonse Mucha's daughter, a portrait by her father.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45514


Now where might one find one of those Bronze hued bed sheets? Classic on so many levels!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

More Jugendstil:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47731


Undoubtedly mesmerizing, but an undue focus on the wood and ironwork of the door, leaves one feeling they are staring into the maw of a large concrete insect! A tad creepy, but memorable!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47818


Art in architectual design. I wouldn't want to try to carry a piano up that staircase!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Art in architectual design. I wouldn't want to try to carry a piano up that staircase!


I've moved 8' hide-a-beds up similar. Possible, but not fun.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49040


The skill required to design and construct projects such as this, is almost unimaginable!

Unrelated to "art deco", after I graduated from college (1974), I worked for a short period of time for a general contractor. The project was a complete remodel/reconstruction of a bank headquarters. The building was a turn of the century design, complete with gargoyles, copper roofing, etc. and was criminal to remove the soul of the structure.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49407
> 
> 
> View attachment 49408
> ...


The pictures above are fascinating and also proof positive of the wisdom of that old adage, "Less is more!"


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Antoine Musa was Prague's star.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49578


High end jewelry perhaps, but that of which nightmares are made! I hate snakes. They scare the padoodle out of me! LOL.:crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> High end jewelry perhaps, but that of which nightmares are made! I hate snakes. They scare the padoodle out of me! LOL.:crazy:


I'm not even sure what it's supposed to be. Is it a broach? If I saw a lady with that pinned to her dress, I believe I might go find someone else to talk to--and my wife and I used to keeps snakes as pets! She was a biologist, after all.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This looks so comfortable as well as magnificently stylish.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49609
> 
> 
> This looks so comfortable as well as magnificently stylish.


That chair would look good in the man cave!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My daughter in law would kill for this.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

this is a stove . . .


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> this is a stove . . .
> View attachment 51835


Appliance art adds considerable character to one's kitchen! Impressive, for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Bishop Odo (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Lovely stuff. Fortunately I'm old enough to have no desire to start collecting things again. But, I can see why folks do collect such pieces. If I was a much younger man, I could see getting into collecting this and art deco stuff.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54636


The image above, while fascinating architectural expression, does have a distinct insectile aberration to it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This, if you can believe it, is an elevator in a Bass Pro shop.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58511
> 
> 
> This, if you can believe it, is an elevator in a Bass Pro shop.


Do any Bass Pro Shops exist anywhere? In any event, that elevator would provide a shopper with a rather stylish ride to the second floor.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Bass Pro/Cabela's pretty much have a presence nationwide but this one (I think) is in Florida. I'm not sure exactly where, though.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Bass Pro/Cabela's pretty much have a presence nationwide but this one (I think) is in Florida. I'm not sure exactly where, though.


I generally haunt the Bass Pro in Palm Bay, FL. It seems the best source off the oh-so-comfortable vented fishing shirts of which I've become so fond! However, it is not the home of that handsome elevator cab of we we are speaking.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59494


We appear to be looking at an urban smial (Hobbit Hole). Did Tolkien consider the possibility of an urban shire? I've always had a hankering to wander through Middle Earth! Would that involve time or geographical travel efforts? :icon_scratch: LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60497


Looks like Mrs Perrigrines School for Girls (or something like that). I can't seem to be able to pull the title of the book from my memory.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Picked these up at a Mackintosh Museum in 2011.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

fishertw said:


> Picked these up at a Mackintosh Museum in 2011.


They were done by Mackintoshes wife.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> We appear to be looking at an urban smial (Hobbit Hole). Did Tolkien consider the possibility of an urban shire? I've always had a hankering to wander through Middle Earth! Would that involve time or geographical travel efforts? :icon_scratch: LOL.


You might be able to teleport to a parallel universe brought into existence by the cogitations of the Inklings -- a group that included Tolkien, C.S. Lewis, and a couple of other professors, who met weekly, smoked pipes, consumed warm beer, and read aloud their current works in-progress.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

No one drinks _warm_ beer, it was room temperature beer--in the era before central heating! I kind of like it that way, if it's German beer.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> No one drinks _warm_ beer, it was room temperature beer--in the era before central heating! I kind of like it that way, if it's German beer.


LOL, I must be a bit of a wuss. I just can't drink a warm beer, but then our beer at Spangdahlem was chilled. There was a German brew that was rather thick, sorta like syrup with an accumulation of mother (AKA sludge) at the bottom of the bottle. I can't say it was refreshing/restorative, but it was quite tasty! Wish I could remember what the name of it was.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62169


Artful, indeed. However let's recognize the reality that the gate design is somewhat reminiscent of the Dark Forest growth in the movie from several years back, The Huntsman. Sleeping Beauty is going to go apoplectic if she encounters that front gate! Just saying.....


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62539


It is at once both mysteriously beautiful and pretty darned creepy. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> It is at once both mysteriously beautiful and pretty darned creepy. :crazy:


Isn't it though? I can't help but wonder what kind of weirdo would carry it and to what sort of occasion. Definitely not my style!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64614


Naked archers must be mindful of bow dtrings, when drawn, lest they cause a self inflected "purple nurple".


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

It appears the


Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66605


Impressive metal work. It appears the Anti-Christ had a pocket watch. LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Big T said:


> Naked archers must be mindful of bow dtrings, when drawn, lest they cause a self inflected "purple nurple".


Proper form and a well turned elbow prevents not only the "purple nurple" but the nasty slap on the inner forearm. Oh, and keep your face pointed towards the target.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67199


Quite the erotic piece!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Better view of an earlier picture


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71527


An Ode to ET; AKA A great lamp!.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Faust (May 1, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73897
> 
> 
> View attachment 73899


Beautiful lamp! Not like the minimalist/abstract lamps you see in stores today.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74765
> 
> 
> View attachment 74767
> ...


That is some incredibly ornate woodwork. The question that comes to my mind is where-oh-where do they find the artisans to maintain it in the pristine condition in which it is pictured and how much will it cost? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The world is full of skilled woodworkers so finding the artisans isn't hard. The cost, though, is an issue. Craft don't come cheap.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Why do I view "Art Noveau" pictures as a Rorscharch test, with many of my impressions of the art in a most pubescent, juvenile way?

Oh well, at age 69, I guess I ain't never gonna change!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76569
> 
> 
> View attachment 76571


The adornments on the setting for that stone make for a kind of spooky piece of jewelry...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Why is virtually every “art nouveau” picture a Rorschach test for me?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78051


Look at this pic: the shade is a skirt and the branch going through the base, defines legs, posed in a coquettish manner, with the left knee sightly ahead of the right!

Or is this just a lamp?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78795


Some overweight goomer pulling up his britches&#8230;


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84828
> T


The expression on Dear Wife’s face, tomorrow morning, after my St. Paddy Day’s escapades today and tonight…


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84828


Impressive, for sure, but also just a little bit creepy! Sorta like staring into the maw of a great big bug.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85730


They need to redo the woodwork on that magnificent door before it incurs permanent damage from what appears to be weathering. Just saying....


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85892


Now anyone that doesn’t see the female form in this is lying (or I’m a sex addict).


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Big T said:


> Now anyone that doesn’t see the female form in this is lying (or I’m a sex addict).


This morning, it looks like DW laughing at me!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88570


Ah, two nymphs! The dream of my life! 

Can you just imagine how trout will hit on those in mid-spring?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90465


Long, slender legs on this albino Morticia!


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Big T said:


> Now anyone that doesn’t see the female form in this is lying (or I’m a sex addict).


IMO art nouveau is chock full of eroticism.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Corcovado said:


> IMO art nouveau is chock full of eroticism.


Dayam right it is, and I see every one of them!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's not hard to find.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> It's not hard to find.


Yabbut, my mind wonders a bit deeper on occasion!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92194


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

The siren beckons her prey…..


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92872
> 
> 
> View attachment 92873


The bottom photo reminds of when I was abducted by a nude, alien siren. Turned into a wild couple of nights!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------

